# can someone help me figure out this color?



## pitmommy2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

ok, so i've spent all morning looking for a color chart, and cant find one that really matches. ( I studed out my boy to a family member who wanted a litter to keep one of there girls pups) he's like a basic brown or tan, his coat is not real dark, and the she is mostly white has ticking and has a reddish ear...the puppies are very dark, i'm thinking like seal or choc. but not sure!!! i want to have the correct color on them, thanks!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

They look white with chocolate markings


----------



## pitmommy2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

thats what i thought, but my boy isent that dark. so, kinda threw me when they were chocolate, thanks


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sable? or a Smutty color? They don't look chocolate to me.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

liver and white


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It's really hard to tell the color on my computer but they kinda look like they may have some brindle on them maybe it's just the light though. I'd say chocolate and white.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I say chocolate and white, our friends bred their female to our male years and years ago, puppies looked almost the same, print and all. Our male was white with ticking, and had a smudge of a light brown on his tail. The female was white and brindle. Our friends wanted a puppy that was part of our Chico.

My puppy Kaos is blue, both of his parents were blue, but his littermates were blue, blue and white, a fawn blue that was gorgeous and I had never seen that color, and then just plain fawn. Genetics are funky.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

The lighting looks bad in the pict... I don't like to look at the color of pups until they are a bit older. It looks like some may have brindle, but it is hard to tell at this point. At first glance I thought dark red or chocolate brindle... Pups often lighten up and even develop brindle on them weeks after birth.
Most referred to the way they most of them are marked as pied, pie bald or patched depending on the registry.


----------



## pitmommy2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

well, for those concerned with byb, i assure you i am not, all the pups already had homes before we agreed to breed. just to put that put there. I am curious due to...his brown is reddish...and hers is really more red than tan..i am wondering if choc comes from blue lines or red ones...or just brown ones? lol..i was told by someone i dont know very well, that my boys nose has a blue tent to it as dose his coat, but i dont think so...we got him as an rescue, so i dont have any genetic history on him, was just a lil shocked when they came out so dark. we are going to look at them on wensday, and i will be taking my on pics then and will try to post better ones. I was unsure if there was a such thing as a liver pit, never seen one...and what is pie bald? lol...i know i sound so dumb, just trying to soak up info. here is a pic of my boy, and a pic of mom with pups..so might help a lil


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

So your not a BYB but you bred a rescue...hmmmm...the rescue you adopted him from should really do more research about who they adopt dogs out to...because sorry thats the prime definition of a BYB...either way...best of luck to you and the pups...


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> So your not a BYB but you bred a rescue...hmmmm...the rescue you adopted him from should really do more research about who they adopt dogs out to...because sorry thats the prime definition of a BYB...either way...best of luck to you and the pups...


^^^^^
thats what i was thinking, nobody said anything byb... and how do you get a rescue that is intact?..


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They will most likely lighten up when they are older.

I'm sorry but a BYB does not only refer to the dogs having homes. It also has to do with ethics. It's not right to breed a dog you know almost nothing about. You can only see the surface the rest is murky. Being halfway responsible does not cancel out the irresponsibility.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

inserts popcorn emoticon.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

What rescue adopts out unaltered males,is the real question here. Every rescue I have worked with,will NOT adopt out a unaltered animal.
Even the shelter makes you wait till the animal is altered to be able to adopt it.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm very sorry but I must agree with LS. You got the dog from a rescue so I'm assuming it has no papers. Responsible breeders work and title their dogs and mates are chosen very carefully. What was the purpose of the breeding, just for pups? When breeding need to think of what will better the breed. Meaning they are perfect examples of what the APBT is. Full health checks including hip and elbow score and temperament testing. I am not trying to insult you in any way I just don't agree with breeding unregistered dogs for the purpose of one puppy. Please don't take it as an insult I myself and most others here are just very passionate about this breed that we love and care for so dearly.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> What rescue adopts out unaltered males,is the real question here. Every rescue I have worked with,will NOT adopt out a unaltered animal.
> Even the shelter makes you wait till the animal is altered to be able to adopt it.


You guys would be surprised. The place here in my town doesn't spay or neuter them before adopting them out either. That's why there is so many BYB pits in the shelter here and it makes me way sad. I do volunteer their and try to get as many of them good stable homes as I can but more and more are always pouring in cause every one under the sun wants to breed their dog.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Not every person who considers their dog a "rescue" actually came from a rescue. The person could have taken it from a bad situation or just picked it up off the street. Thereby "rescuing" it.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> Not every person who considers their dog a "rescue" actually came from a rescue. The person could have taken it from a bad situation or just picked it up off the street. Thereby "rescuing" it.


Very true. I consider Dosia a rescue


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

mine was from A litter.returned because she could not be kept any longer,3 years later.
and Gosh,she's been my rock.her and my ACD.alot has told me it just ain't worth it.then one of them will snap me back from my selfish thinking.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

That dog has many faults just in the head lack of pigment should not be taken lightly and he is just a mess. Sorry you may love him but please cut his nuts and keep him away from the girls.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

True. I consider Bruno a rescue,cause he was from a shelter.
Don;t know his back ground at all. Only what the shelter told me.
Bait dog(which now I am like PPPPPPPPFT~)
Don't buy into it for a second anymore.

Yes,he has some scars,but they can't prove how he got em.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Gamer! Long time no see!
I thought of you in training class yesterday,the only other dog there besides Bruno is a GSD. Cute little thing.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Not all shelter's more specifically county shelter's spay and neuter prior to placement what they do is make you sign a contract stating you are responsible for doing it yourself within a certain time frame you must also get rabies shots as well the only thing they do here in georgia county shelter's is microchip the dogs before they leave the shelter's the owner is responsible for doing the rest I believe within 90 days of adoption. Now non profit rescue agencies are different they will do it themselves and charge a one time adopting fee which cover's some of the medical costs to do it themselves and get them up to date on their shots prior to adoption. Every non profit rescue agency I have ever worked with has always spayed and neutered prior to placement .. but county shelter's are a whole different ball game all they do is house and feed the animals if know one comes to adopt them after 30 days they put them to sleep to make room for more dogs coming in unless a rescue group comes in and saves them before hand.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Gamer! Long time no see!
> I thought of you in training class yesterday,the only other dog there besides Bruno is a GSD. Cute little thing.


LOL nope I been busy and now I am visiting Australia for 3 months so just been busy.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I guess where I live I am lucky. Our shelter doesn't euthanize unless the animal is not considered adoptable.

They even adopt out feral cats to barns! It's cool. Bruno was there a whole 2 months before he found me.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

gamer said:


> LOL nope I been busy and now I am visiting Australia for 3 months so just been busy.


busy,is that what it's called over there?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

william williamson said:


> busy,is that what it's called over there?


lol Dont get me started on that  You should see the look I got when I asked to use a restroom here the lady looked at me like WTF are you talking about lol For speaking the same language there are many differences in the wording.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

gamer said:


> lol Dont get me started on that  You should see the look I got when I asked to use a restroom here the lady looked at me like WTF are you talking about lol For speaking the same language there are many differences in the wording.


hain't that so,had some "mates"when I lived in Costa rica.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

william williamson said:


> hain't that so,had some "mates"when I lived in Costa rica.


Awe Costa Rica is on my list of places to see before I die. I have some friends that live there but I am not sure where and have not talked to them in forever. How is it there?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitmommy2010 said:


> well, for those concerned with byb, i assure you i am not, all the pups already had homes before we agreed to breed. just to put that put there. I am curious due to...his brown is reddish...and hers is really more red than tan..i am wondering if choc comes from blue lines or red ones...or just brown ones? lol..i was told by someone i dont know very well, that my boys nose has a blue tent to it as dose his coat, but i dont think so...we got him as an rescue, so i dont have any genetic history on him, was just a lil shocked when they came out so dark. we are going to look at them on wensday, and i will be taking my on pics then and will try to post better ones. I was unsure if there was a such thing as a liver pit, never seen one...and what is pie bald? lol...i know i sound so dumb, just trying to soak up info. here is a pic of my boy, and a pic of mom with pups..so might help a lil


Ok I am sure you love your pets so breeding them and having homes for them beforehand seems like the right thing to do. Maybe you don't see yourself as a BYB because you love your pets. But anyone who has to ask the questions your asking should not be breeding period. You don't breed dogs who are not pedigreed because you have absolutely know idea on what your breeding that's the first thing. You cannot just go off what a dog looks like to determine the type of breed you own. Also before breeding dogs one should look at their reasons for wanting to breed. Are you breeding because you want to strengthen your lines and knock out some faults or maybe tighten up the lines in your stock? Are you breeding for show or working purposes and plan on keep all the pups you bred ? Or are you breeding because maybe you thought it would be a good way to make extra money? Or because you wanted a pup off one of your own dogs? If you are breeding to make money or to produce more offspring without a true purpose you my dear are back yard breeding. What you should do is spay and neuter your dogs and never let this happen again. You have made some pretty bad choices maybe not intentionally but none the less you made them ... If you want to learn about responsible breeding and when or why breedings should take place I highly suggest you stick around and talk to some of the good folks on here who do breed. You may get some harsh responses but please understand our breed is in grave danger because of mass production of unstable mutts being bred by BYB'S that are handed off to the general public who have no clue about these dogs or how to care for them and properly contain them. Part of being a responsible owner is to keep from ever making these type of choices and mistakes. So stick around and try and take the good and the bad out of your situation and learn from your mistakes. People here mean well and want to help you but you must first be willing to look at your mistakes and acknowledge them to prevent any future mishaps.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

gamer said:


> LOL nope I been busy and now I am visiting Australia for 3 months so just been busy.


Yo! You take my kangaroo pics yet???!!!!:woof::woof: lol jk naw, but if you havent you should really get on that. :roll::roll:
Hope you having a good time....


----------



## pitmommy2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

i didnt get him from a rescue, i miss-spoke on that, we got him from some people who could no longer care for him. so thats my bad, we had a dog pass away and i wanted on of his puppies, and now that we have that we will be getting him fixed, as well as the female. when we got him we had him vet checked to assure he was healthy, and the female is registered...its the only litter i have or ever will have, know that don't make it right, but we have also had the people taking the other 5 pups sign a agreement that there dog would be spayed/neutered when they are old enough. i love this breed as well, and would never do anything to harm the animals...my other 2 dogs, both female, are fixed, well the other is going in next week (just got her and she has been sick) so i am not one of these people who breed over and over just to get money. i am sorry if i offended or upset anyone, i just wanted to know the color of the pups...thanks anyway


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Yo! You take my kangaroo pics yet???!!!!:woof::woof: lol jk naw, but if you havent you should really get on that. :roll::roll:
> Hope you having a good time....


lol that would require leaving the house  but yes I am working on that


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey gamer. It looks like the OP is gone anyway so I hope I'll be forgiven for jacking this thread further. What states are you visiting?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Hey gamer. It looks like the OP is gone anyway so I hope I'll be forgiven for jacking this thread further. What states are you visiting?


Well I dont know the states lol I thought melbourne was one but I guess its Victoria. I am staying in Frankston Victoria I hope to visit Sydney, tazmania and anywhere else that someone says is good to visit. I am here until Dec 3rd so I have time


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha. Yeah Victoria is the state you're in. If you're thinking of coming over to Perth let me know but I'll understand if you don't because it's a _very_ long way away from where you are. Melbourne is a very cool city with lots to do. Perth is a lot more laid back with nowhere near the night life or shopping but with some excellent tourist spots not too far from the city.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Haha. Yeah Victoria is the state you're in. If you're thinking of coming over to Perth let me know but I'll understand if you don't because it's a _very_ long way away from where you are. Melbourne is a very cool city with lots to do. Perth is a lot more laid back with nowhere near the night life or shopping but with some excellent tourist spots not too far from the city.


Are you in Perth? I would love to meet ya how far are you from Melbourne? Yeah when I filled out the paperwork to get off the plane it asked for state and I put Mel  the guy looked at me shook his head and fixed it I feel like such a noob here. Apparently I have an accent too.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The OP'er is 6 post above.....

Move your Convo to the lounge or PM


----------

